# Toy poo



## Bella's Mommy (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and have a question. It seems most of you must have larger poos. Mine is three and a half months and less than 5 lbs. My vet says she doubts she will get more than ten lbs. My question is this. Because of her size I find myself carrying her around alot. We have very steep deck steps so I have to carry her out/in when she goes potty. She's also very hyper and has a two second attention span. How do I start training her at this size or does size matter? I don't want to turn her into one of those cute little purse puppies. Help!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Little dogs are only little in size! We had a wonderful little JR who was known at dog training as the Mighty Atom and years ago the best dog at our GSD training club was a white toy poodle called Pepe...
While she is a baby you should carry her up and down steps - but don't carry her on walks and if you meet big dogs do not pick her up, let her meet them while she is on the ground, although if you are meeting the other dog for the first time, be ready to walk away if it is too bouncy... My JR had her stump broken by an overly boisterous OES that just bounced all over her. Step between your puppy and the other dog and make it back off, hopefully the owner will take control of their dog.
When training use tiny treats - otherwise have exactly the same expectations of behaviour as you would of a large dog.
Enjoy your little one.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's is pretty small ( I'm guessing it is a toy poodle mix). I do know a couple of poos around 5kgs. I don't think size has any bearing on training...just be careful not baby her too much....difficult when they are so cute.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

My Betty is only about 5.5 kg so only 11 to 12 pounds. She couldn't do steps when she was little but quickly learned and has no problem jumping on the sofa or bed so stairs are easy!!

She went to puppy training with a wide range of dogs in size and breed and was fine with them all and won the prize for most sits, downs etc so easily held her own with bigger dogs.


----------



## cockapoo_peanut (Feb 19, 2013)

Peanut is probably going to be no more than 12lbs and is just a little thing. We've been working on training since the start, she actually loves learning new stuff, I don't think it's ever too early. She most recently learned to roll over and has been able to "sit" and "lay down" since about 9 weeks old. She used to "come" consistently but recently has decided she's not really in to it...  
Make sure that you used really awesome treats, I boil ground chicken (and portion out and freeze it in bags) to use as treats when we're doing training (that, or a tiny bit of cheese). 

I have to carry her up and down some sets of stairs depending on their size, she's still pretty small and gets a little overwhelmed. It is getting better though, she's goes up and down the stairs in my place and outside of the building on her own.

I too suffer from the crazy-hyper puppy syndrome, I kind of get a kick out of it and if I'm in the mood will join in the craziness and chase her around. It gets easier as they get a bit older, her energy, while still really intense, is nothing compared to what it was 6 weeks ago. 

Good luck!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi, our Miss Polly was only 2lb at 10 weeks, 5lb at 13 and 6.5lb at 15. But last time she was weighed at 8 months she was 16.5lb so she's grown much more than we thought she would. Still a mite vertically challenged though...

There's a significant range of weights and heights in the cockapoo community depending mostly on the size of the mum and dad. We helped Polly up and down stairs for several weeks but now the only concession we make to her relative lack of size is helping her down from high drops when she gets stuck, say on a tree trunk or wall (although she often prefers to retrace her route and get down herself - independent little thing...).

Toffin
x


----------

